# First breeding condition?



## BabyRaptor (Jul 20, 2015)

Hey everyone my title princess Raptor is in her "teen" phase :spin: sillier and crazier tan before, lately she has being very hormonal, the past week or so she is more aggressive, the droppings has a lot of liquids and they are more than usual, also she is showing some new actions as you will see, also drinking a lot of water but after all she is very happy, very active and playful :loveeyes: as always but a bit more aggressive and nervous, of course I've being reading extra time the first days she showed this attitudes to see what was different and arrived to the conclusion that she is in her first breeding condition,

1)Every time I leave the scotch tape out she starts taking little pieces of the inside and gets in it like this while "nest" duties are done, my best guess after reading is that she is trying to make a nest so I have taking it out for good that tape is never going to see light again :spy:










2)Also doing this rub movement when she is playing but not necessary overly exited so I think she is... finding her own way to replace a male??? :dunno:
she do this specially with 2 or 3 toys she likes, her Tech Deck, a mini tennis racket and a couple of times the headphones cables that she love to fight with.










3)Here is picture of the princess :budge: cere is also considerable darker than before










Thanks to everyone, any tips to help my princess during this time will be really appreciated and hope you enjoy the pictures


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I have yet to see my only female hormonal (she's only 7 months old) so I can't offer much advice, except hide the tape! :laughing2: I just wanted to say Princess is a cute little thing!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

AWW she looks so cute inside that tape, but I agree definitely take it away. All the signs are there you have done a good job of keeping an eye out for any clues that will help you make the right choices and decisions regarding her health and welfare. body language can help so much with these little guys.:budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, little Princess Raptor has come into her first breeding condition and it's good you are discouraging her urge to nest.

If you rearrange her cage, cut back on high protein foods and limit her daylight hours to 8 hours a day, that will also help alleviate some of her desire to lay.

I love the last picture of her she looks so alert and regal in it! *


----------



## BabyRaptor (Jul 20, 2015)

RavensGryf said:


> I have yet to see my only female hormonal (she's only 7 months old) so I can't offer much advice, except hide the tape! :laughing2: I just wanted to say Princess is a cute little thing!


Thanks, and be prepare 



Pretty boy said:


> AWW she looks so cute inside that tape, but I agree definitely take it away. All the signs are there you have done a good job of keeping an eye out for any clues that will help you make the right choices and decisions regarding her health and welfare. body language can help so much with these little guys.:budgie:


That tape is never going to see light again haha, and thank you I always have my Princess next to me I spend every moment I can with her.



FaeryBee said:


> *Yes, little Princess Raptor has come into her first breeding condition and it's good you are discouraging her urge to nest.
> 
> If you rearrange her cage, cut back on high protein foods and limit her daylight hours to 8 hours a day, that will also help alleviate some of her desire to lay.
> 
> I love the last picture of her she looks so alert and regal in it! *


Thank you for all the tips very appreciated.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She is beautiful and certainly has matured into a fine young lady


----------



## mexicoandice (Sep 15, 2015)

Aww... So cute! I can't really help you unfortunately, but she looks adorable with the tape and the tech deck!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

She is very pretty and very much in condition...


----------

